# Plurals that share the same name as singulars



## Inglip

In English, we have words like fish and sheep that mean both singular and plural. We specifically note if it is a singular. Is tagalog the same?

Nakikita ako ang mga tupa?
Nakikita ako ang isang tupa?

Is that how I would say, I can see sheep? (Plural) and also a sheep?

I thought about this when sitting in work, and I was going to offer my Filipina friend some chewing gum, and it got me thinking about how chewing gum doesn't have a plural. I didn't know if I should say

Gusto mong ba ang isang chewing gum?
Gusto mong ba ang chewing gum?

Like in English, do I have to specifically note I am offering 1 piece because 'chewing gum' can be plural. Or do I simply need 'ang chewing gum' because it doesn't have 'mga' in front, so she knows it is only 1?


----------



## niernier

Dealing with your first question:

Nakikita ko *ang tupa.* - > I can see *the sheep.*

If you want to say "I can see a sheep", I suggest that a good translation is "May nakikita akong tupa."
If it's plural, you can say: "May nakikita akong mga tupa/May mga nakikita akong tupa."


It is not always necessary to put *mga *before a word to make it  plural. This is especially when the number is understood in the context  or if the number doesn't matter at all.

Dealing with your second example:

"Gusto mo ba *ng* chewing gum?" will sound just right.


----------



## Inglip

Thank you!

Wouldn't "may nakikita akong mga tupa" mean I can see my sheep?


----------



## notnimdab2009

I can see my sheep 
Nakikita ko ang aking tupa.

I can see many sheep.
May nakikita akong mga tupa.


----------

